
Ask HN: How do you measure a Developer Experience / Engineering Platform team? - underyx
I&#x27;m trying to set up OKRs for my team, which has the mission of making our hundreds of software engineers work better and faster.<p>To achive this, we develop internal tools, maintain web services for engineers, hold workshops, advise people on software architecture, and so on.<p>Sadly, any metric we&#x27;d examine, such as &#x27;duration 
of CI pipelines that end with a production deploy&#x27; ends up being subpar. This one specifically has too many external factors influencing it, covers less than 10% of all the stuff we work on, and the metric just has too much random variance anyway.<p>How are other similar teams setting objectives, key results, KPIs, or any other measure of success?
======
matt_the_bass
Not an easy question. I don’t think the answer is a single value but rather a
holistic experience. Some inputs I think you should consider are:

\- customer satisfaction

\- change in revenues

\- change in customer loyalty (subscriptions, upgrades etc)

\- change in employee retention

